# We live in crazy times...



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was at a local gun show, and managed to snag several cases of ammo.

On the way home, I stopped for gas and there was a gorgeous blonde at the next pump. She noticed the ammo sitting on my front seat and said in a super-sexy voice, "I'm a big fan of barter baby, would you trade sex for ammo?"

I stopped to think a second before saying, "Sure, what kind of ammo you got?"


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I was at a local gun show, and managed to snag several cases of ammo.
> 
> On the way home, I stopped for gas and there was a gorgeous blonde at the next pump. She noticed the ammo sitting on my front seat and said in a super-sexy voice, "I'm a big fan of barter baby, would you trade sex for ammo?"
> 
> I stopped to think a second before saying, "Sure, what kind of ammo you got?"


So did you pickup some 45's


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Nah, she couldn't have been much older than 30. LOL


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

So you went for 30/30 ammo.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

LOL, yeah, something like that.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you had me at ammo baby


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

shotlady said:


> you had me at ammo baby


Woooohooooo! <wiggles his eyebrows>


----------

